# Unlocking Phenom 2 x2 555 BE



## KingPing (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi!, my friend is buying a new pc, and i want to use a Phenom 2 x2 555 BE, and as im not to familiar with AMD mobos, i wanted to know what chipsets should i use to unlock the extra cores.

I know there is a chance i might not unlock any cores at all, but its worth trying

Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2010)

785g/790fx/890gx/890fx. Anything that has ACC.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 15, 2010)

boards with AMD chipset with SB710/750 or you can go with newer 890**.  Make sure it has ACC.  Also some NVidia chipsets based boards work but should be having NVCC and bios should support it.


----------



## KingPing (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, that was fast!

thanks all!!!

now i have some extra cores to unlock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> 785g/790fx/890gx/890fx. Anything that has ACC.



Hate to correct you erocker. 890Xx are not etched to include ACC. They rely on motherboard manufacturer to include a chip with those functions on the 8 series chipsets. Most common manufactuers to obtain an unlock is MSI, Asrock, Gigabyte and Asus. Some Biostar.

EDIT:

not really sure on this part but seeing as though the 555 is C3 based you may need a C2 proc to flash C3 support.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm gonna get to try this Wednesday I ordered a 555 either earlier today or Sunday night not sure..Tis a bit blurry

Either way can't wait to find out..

Really don't care at the same time since either way it'll be used as a dual core

I'll be using a MSI 770-C45 this board has the Ability to enable individual cores in the BIOS so if say 1 of the 2 cores that are locked are bad I could still get a tri core..
not all boards with ACC have that function I believe on Newegg 555 reviews others have mentioned other boards that have that function


----------



## KingPing (Mar 15, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm gonna get to try this Wednesday I ordered a 555 either earlier today or Sunday night not sure..Tis a bit blurry
> 
> Either way can't wait to find out..
> 
> ...




This is the first time ill be bulding an AMD pc, so its not that important if i cant unlock the cores, i only want to gain experience with bios option on AMD cpus, and how to OC them, as you can see in my System specs, I only have Intel cpus, (nothing personal) 

But an X2 555 cost here 155 USD and a E8400 220 USD, as they perform more or less the same, and my friend is a little short on money, im trying to get the most out of his $$$.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2010)

The L3 cache is the reason I got the 555 95% of what i do will be OK on a dual core But the L3 does make a nice difference with things I like to do so That's why i chose the 555


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 17, 2010)

It unlocks It's Wprime stable






it plays games
and movies 
and music

But for some reason it will not run IE or FireFox with all 4 cores 
It will work with 1 core disabled
and it doesn't matter which Core 3 or 4 
that's right it works just fine as a tri core with either core
Anyone Have any Ideas?


----------

